# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد رشته کاردانی فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات

## سیدرضا بازیار

من امروز یه رشته در دفترچه دیدم
این رشته چیه؟؟


تفاوت این رشته با مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات چیه؟؟؟

----------


## artim

*رشته فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات

*رشته مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات یکی از جدیدترین رشته های دانشگاهی در ایران است. این رشته در سال 81 مورد پذیرش وزارت علوم قرار گرفت و تا به حال در سال های تحصیلی 81-82 و 82-83 این رشته ارائه شده است . برخی از مهمترین دانشگاه هایی که این رشته در آنها ارائه می شود عبارتند از : صنعتی شریف, علم و صنعت, تربیت مدرس و پلی تکنیک. 
کارشناسی ارشد این رشته نیز از همان سال شروع به پذیرش دانشجو کرده است. در ادامه با توجه به آغاز ثبت نام آزمون کارشناسی ارشد به معرفی دروس این رشته می پردازیم و ضرایب و گرایش های کارشناسی ارشد این رشته را بررسی می کنیم. 
کارشناسی: 
دروس این مقطع بسیار شبیه به دروس رشته کامپیوتر است و تقریبا دروس اصلی آن با دروس گرایش نرم افزار مهندسی کامپیوتر یکسان است ولی دروس تخصصی و اختیاری آن تقریبا به طور کامل با آن متفاوت است. مجموع واحد هایی که دانشجو برای اخذ مدرک لیسانس باید بگذراند 149 واحد است. 

*_ دروس پایه و عمومی :*
مجموعا شامل 41 واحد است. 20 واحد عمومی و 21 واحد پایه. دروسی مانند رياضی ۱ , فيزيک۱ و ... جزو دروس پایه این رشته است و دروس عمومی آن شبیه سایر رشته های دانشگاهی شامل دروسی مانند معارف, انقلاب, فارسی عمومی و... است.

*_ دروس اصلی :
*
مجموعا شامل 62 واحد است و در کل تنها در چهار درس (شبکه های کامپيوتری 2 , اقتصاد مهندسی , آز شبکه و مبانی الکترونیک دیجیتال ) یعنی 10 واحد با دروس اصلی رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر فرق دارد. اسامی این دروس و ضرایب آنها به قرار زیر است: 


ساختمان های گسسته 3
مبانی کامپیو تر و برنامه سازی 4
زبان ماشین و برنامه ریزی سیستم 3
ساختمان داده ها 3
مدارهای منطقی 3
معماری کامپیوتر 3
برنامه سازی پیشرفته 3
سیستم های عامل 3
نظریه زبان ها و ماشین 3
پایگاه داده ها 3
طراحی الگوریتم ها 3
مهندسی نرم افزار(1) 3
مهندسی نرم افزار(2) 3
شبکه های کامپیو تری(1) 3
شبکه های کامپیو تری(2) 3
مبانی الکترونیک دیجیتال 3
هوش مصنوعی 3
اقتصاد مهندسی 3
آزمایشگاه شبکه 1
آزمایشگاه پایگاه داده ها 1
شیوه ارائه ی علمی و فنی 2
زبان تخصصی 2
سیستم عامل 1


*_ دروس تخصصی :* مجموعا شامل 31 واحد است که بطور کامل با دروس تخصی رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر متفاوت است. 

*_دروس اختیاری :*
دروس اختیاری دروسی است که دانشجو باید از میان آنها به دلخواه 5 درس یعنی 15 واحد را انتخاب کند. از میان این دروس درس هایی ما نند" گرافیک و خبره "به دانشجویان رشته نرم افزار نیز ارائه می شود.

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

از توضیحات شما ممنون
اما منظور من رو دقیق متوجه نشدید

*همه رشته ها نوشته: رشته کامپیوتر - گرایش فناوری اطلاعات

اما این رشته نوشته: کاردانی فن آوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات*

تفاوت این دو تا چیه؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> از توضیحات شما ممنون
> اما منظور من رو دقیق متوجه نشدید
> 
> *همه رشته ها نوشته: رشته کامپیوتر - گرایش فناوری اطلاعات
> 
> اما این رشته نوشته: کاردانی فن آوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات*
> 
> تفاوت این دو تا چیه؟؟؟



خب این کاردانیه یعنی دو ساله

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> خب این کاردانیه یعنی دو ساله


بعد از دو سال باید 2 سال هم کارشناسی بخونم. درسته؟
پس دو سال دیگه رو باید کجا بخونم؟؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

> از توضیحات شما ممنون
> اما منظور من رو دقیق متوجه نشدید
> 
> *همه رشته ها نوشته: رشته کامپیوتر - گرایش فناوری اطلاعات
> 
> اما این رشته نوشته: کاردانی فن آوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات*
> 
> تفاوت این دو تا چیه؟؟؟


رشته کامپیوتر کارشناسی هستش = 4 سال
ولی برای فن اوری اطلاعات نوشته کاردانی = 2 سال
کاردانی با کارشناسی متفاوته عزیز
موفق باشی عزیز
بای :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## artim

> بعد از دو سال باید 2 سال هم کارشناسی بخونم. درسته؟
> پس دو سال دیگه رو باید کجا بخونم؟؟؟


دو سال بخونی مدرک کاردانی داری برای کارشناسی باید باز ازمون بدی

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> دو سال بخونی مدرک کاردانی داری برای کارشناسی باید باز ازمون بدی


آزمون کارشناسی چطوریه؟؟؟
باعث نمیشه از دانشگاه کمی عقب بیافتم؟
چون 1 سال هم پشت کنکور بودم

----------


## artim

> آزمون کارشناسی چطوریه؟؟؟
> باعث نمیشه از دانشگاه کمی عقب بیافتم؟
> چون 1 سال هم پشت کنکور بودم


شما کاردانیتو بگیری یه ازمون داره بنام کاردانی به کارشناسی یا میتونی ااز رشته ها بدون ازمون کازشناسی ناپیوسته بخونی

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> شما کاردانیتو بگیری یه ازمون داره بنام کاردانی به کارشناسی یا میتونی ااز رشته ها بدون ازمون کازشناسی ناپیوسته بخونی


آزمونش از کنکور سراسری سخت تره؟
زمان آمادگی واسه اون آزمون چقدره؟ (چقدر من رو از سایر داشگاه ها که 4 سال رو یکجا میخونن عقب میندازه؟)

----------


## artim

> آزمونش از کنکور سراسری سخت تره؟
> زمان آمادگی واسه اون آزمون چقدره؟ (چقدر من رو از سایر داشگاه ها که 4 سال رو یکجا میخونن عقب میندازه؟)


نه زیاد سخت نیست مثل کنکور
نمیدونم فکر کنم اسفند فکر کنم ها

----------


## sepanta1990

> آزمونش از کنکور سراسری سخت تره؟
> زمان آمادگی واسه اون آزمون چقدره؟ (چقدر من رو از سایر داشگاه ها که 4 سال رو یکجا میخونن عقب میندازه؟)


اندازه سراسریسخت  نیس

اینم در نظر بگیر که اکثر دانشگاههای تاپ از کاردانی دانشجو نمیگیرن

----------

